# Bracing short wether



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

So I recently bought a new wether, a 9 year old showed him a few times, then after his shows were done they decided to sell him. 
Well the wether has more of "bulldog" look to him. (Short, stocky, packed full of muscle)

Well the problem is that the wether was taught to brace by keeping the front legs off the ground.

How easy would it be to brake him of that habit and get him to push against me with all 4 legs on the ground?

Just for fun, I attached a picture of him.


----------

